# Clean/Dry gravel



## kingbri1 (Nov 20, 2009)

So i have 2, 3 gallon buckets of "used" gravel. I wanted to get it cleaned and dried out before it's next use. What methods have you used to get the gravel clean and dry? Spreading it out seems most logical... but I was just looking for your tips,.

Thanks...


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Just wash it, like through a strainer works well and then spread it out thin enough to dry some place. Don't pile it up in the buckets again cause it'll collect all the water on the bottom and keep the gravel wet with some jucky water.
If you can (in case you live in FL lol) lay it out in the sun on a bedsheet or alike (to make pick up & into the tank easier)


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

good idea about the towel...and not that i have any experience with used gravel but i would make sure the towel was clean (sometimes my towels still have soap or fabric softener on them). i read somewhere recently that even one little drop of soap can be lethal to fish.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

stephanieleah said:


> good idea about the towel...and not that i have any experience with used gravel but i would make sure the towel was clean (sometimes my towels still have soap or fabric softener on them). i read somewhere recently that even one little drop of soap can be lethal to fish.


:lol: Then you really gotta cut back on the amount detergent you're using...not just not good for the fish, but if you bubble up after your shower that's not too cool for your skin neither.


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

All depends on how "used" it is... what was it used for? Another tank? If so...

IMO - just rinse it in tap water thoroughly. Like 4-5 times. Nothing wrong with keeping some gunk!

If it was used for sandblasting epoxy-painted walls... well... I'd not re-use it! ;-)


----------

